# The Moody Blues



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw The Moodies tonight,and had an amazing seat in a box just to the side of the stage! Even my crummy cell phone took good shots:










More to come...

And another....










And last one tonight...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

*They're still alive !!*........(We're still alive !!??) Ha!

Great shots.....must have been a wonderful show !! I am a bit jealous.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent! I saw them years ago in college and had a blast. They were old then! Nice pics


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have loved their music since high school and never knew what they looked like.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, hello again Claw! Remember our Shakespeare and comic book villain conversations a few months ago? Did you enjoy that concert? I saw them at Madison Square Garden in 1972...second date with my husband. I was a mere girl then. Gee, I feel old. Thanks for reviving fond memories!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mayfire said:


> Well, hello again Claw! Remember our Shakespeare and comic book villain conversations a few months ago? Did you enjoy that concert? I saw them at Madison Square Garden in 1972...second date with my husband. I was a mere girl then. Gee, I feel old. Thanks for reviving fond memories!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TSE8HG/?tag=kwab-20

http://www.amazon.com/SHAKESPEARE-Illustrated-Shakespeares-Shakespeare-ebook/dp/B004OEIELA/?ie=UTF8&tag=kwab-20

Speaking of Willie The Shake, the above books may be of interest. I learned of them just recently, haven't used either myself yet.

And I believe Oil Can Harry is still at large!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NapCat said:


> *They're still alive !!*........(We're still alive !!??) Ha!
> 
> Great shots.....must have been a wonderful show !! I am a bit jealous.


Graeme, the drummer, is actually seventy years old! He sucks on an oxygen mask periodically. He said when he started, his hair was brown and his teeth were white, but now his hair is white and his teeth are porcelain. He also bragged that he survived the sixties twice!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One in particular of these looks like a digital edit, but all are straight out of the cell phone camera!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> "...He also bragged that he survived the sixties twice!..."


If you remember the '60's; you weren't really there !!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Margaret, they didn't look like that in the 60's!!!  

My, my, Justin Heyward has grown a pouch!!!  Man, you were really close!!!

I used to drive along Skyline Drive in Virginia in the mid 70's listening to only the Moodies.  Very fond memories (of what I remember!).


----------

